# JoWo nib question



## Aces-High (Jul 27, 2021)

Do JoWo nibs come in different colors?  I have seen Bock…

Jason


----------



## Bats (Jul 27, 2021)

I've seen Rosetta-branded JoWos in black, gold, stainless, and two-tone, if that helps, but I've never seen anything like the bright red Bocks.

Then again, being mostly a ballpointy bat, I also haven't done a lot of looking at nibs, so that definitely doesn't mean they aren't out there.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Jul 27, 2021)

I have not found as many JoWo choices as the Bock nibs (such as the lacquered ones in various colors). But a lot of offers for plating steel Jowo nibs at FPnibs (but you probably already know that site).


----------



## AjayV (Aug 1, 2021)

Ti nibs, will be available at the DC pen show at D. Vadaria brands table


----------



## KColeman (Aug 1, 2021)

Where else can we find the colorful Ti nibs?


----------



## AjayV (Aug 2, 2021)

1


KColeman said:


> Where else can we find the colorful Ti nibs?


19084761752 is the phone contact for my daughter, Diya Vadodaria. She is currently preparing for the DC pen show. You may contact her directly.


----------

